# 50 Caliber Bottle Opener



## rdabpenman (Aug 29, 2013)

At last weekends Torrington Gin Show a customer aked me if I could make him a 50 cal bottle open to go along with the 50 cal pen he bought.
So after doing some research, got out my good quality metal files, installed a bi-metal band saw blade and this is what I came up with.
I think these will be great sellers at the upcoming gun shows.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05268Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05277Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05282Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05274Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05269Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05303Custom.jpg


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool! Great idea! I am sure you will sell ALOT of these at the shows.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 29, 2013)

Les - Those are awesome. 
Scott


----------



## robert421960 (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome idea


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2013)

Thats just too cool!! You come up with some of the coolest ideas!!

I just wonder how long the casing will actually hold up to the abuse of popping tops. Looks like fairly heavy gauge brass so maybe it will be all right.


----------

